# Help with a gaggia TS



## andylane1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all. I am new here and am looking for some help if at all possible. I have a Gaggia TS it is about 8 years old and it has been used on and off for the last 4 years. to be honest I have not used it al all in about a year. I went to use it yesterday and the hot water spout will not work at all. when I turn the know nothing happens. The pump will not start or anything. Any Ideas? one more question, what is the best way to descale these machines. We have very hard water here, i need to descale my kettle every month, and I am looking for the best and safest way to descale the TS. thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

As a fellow Gaggia TS owner I do not know how to resolve the pump issue. Are there any lights on? Does it fill with water? Does it get up to temperature?

Use either the Gaggia Descaler or the Puly Baby when the machine is up and running again.


----------



## andylane1 (Apr 18, 2011)

thank you for getting back to me. the machine is working it makes a good cup of coffee and the steamer is grand it is just the hot water dispenser. cant for the life of me figure it out as it was working the last time i used it. In fairness it was a year ago but to get nothing even when I turn the knob. It is really perplexing me. and being in Ireland there is only one place that services them and it is the official Gaggia distributor. And again this being Ireland they charge a fortune.


----------



## sheaton (Nov 24, 2012)

andylane1 said:


> thank you for getting back to me. the machine is working it makes a good cup of coffee and the steamer is grand it is just the hot water dispenser. cant for the life of me figure it out as it was working the last time i used it. In fairness it was a year ago but to get nothing even when I turn the knob. It is really perplexing me. and being in Ireland there is only one place that services them and it is the official Gaggia distributor. And again this being Ireland they charge a fortune.


If it is the hot water valve, then this can stick with scale.

I fixed one yesterday.

1. Pull off the plastic knob. Undo the nut behind it.

2. Detach the copper tube from the rear of the valve and remove the valve from the machine.

3. Undo the rear part of the valve. Inside is a jumper with the water seal on it. Hold the part with the washer by hand, and unscrew the remaining part with a spanner.

4. Turn the washer over, or best replace it (15mm OD, 6mm ID, 6mm thick).

5. Remove the plunger with the two o-rings, and carefully clean off any scale. Apply silicone greese, and reassemble.

While you are at it, I would do the steam valve as well.

You should be able to obtain a complete replacement valve for about 30 GBP if you don't want to dissassemble yours.

Steve.


----------

